# Man my arms are tired!



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The Chum salmon are here. Wow my arms are tired!!! ;-)


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep. That's a long day of reeling. ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yikes


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

AF CYN said:


> Yep. That's a long day of reeling. ;-)


Well....maybe I caught them all or maybe it's the Chum salmon we use for egg/milt harvest. I'm not sayin'. :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

longbow said:


> ...or maybe it's the Chum salmon we use for egg/milt harvest. I'm not sayin'. :mrgreen:


Judging by the sides of those "Fertilizer" isn't a bad use either.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Judging by the sides of those "Fertilizer" isn't a bad use either.
> 
> -DallanC


Or sled dog food;-)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I used to hate it when our meat supervisor would put whole chum salmon on the ad-O,-
You havent lived till you have filleted 1000 lbs of chum(I can think of other 4 letter words,but they would get Xed out)salmon.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> I used to hate it when our meat supervisor would put whole chum salmon on the ad-O,-
> You havent lived till you have filleted 1000 lbs of chum(I can think of other 4 letter words,but they would get Xed out)salmon.


I kinda wondered what they did with them. Can them as Pinks? I like them but they're definitely not as good as Sockeyes or the other salmon. Do you know what kinds you get most often in your store?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

In wild salmon sockeye is the most popular followed by king (chinook),then coho(silvers).Chum(keta) is the least popular of the wild.Our biggest selling salmon is the farmed atlantic.Wild salmon has been fairly low priced this year except for kings which has been abit pricey


----------

